

Possible Iranian goverment MITM attack on Gmail - packetlss
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/gmail/thread?tid=2da6158b094b225a

======
packetlss
Someone on Twitter noticed it aswell:
<https://twitter.com/#!/hkashfi/status/107758824810758144>

------
hackermom
The forum thread linked in the headline has been removed from the Google
forums.

~~~
packetlss
It still works for me.

I made a screendump of it: <http://i.imgur.com/udXeH.png>

